# Chico won't stop chirping!



## Mscute444 (Apr 26, 2014)

Chico is my cockatiel, and for vacation we left him at a bird store for boarding. When we got him back, he started chirping loudly until noon. He still does it today. In 2014 he used to do that, but stopped. As many times as we tell him to be quiet and even try giving him all the things he wants, he won't shut up. Is there any way to fix the problem?

-Mscute444 :cinnamon pearl::lutino:ied:


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Murray does this too - in the morning she flies around and chirps, then settles down about noon. I think it's pretty natural behaviour for birds to be noisy in the morning, and although it can get annoying sometimes I'm not sure there's much we can do about it!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Was he around the other birds at the store? Usually a cockatiel is noisier with company. He might calm down a bit once he realizes he's on his own again.


----------



## Mscute444 (Apr 26, 2014)

*About Chico*

Yes, he was around other birds for like 10 days.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah....most likely Chico will calm down on their own as time progresses and they realize they're alone again. Until then, try doing a contact call. it can be a whistle or a 'hey you'. I use ' I hear you' when my birds start chirping. It usually tells them that you're there and in a lot of cases the bird(s) will clam down.


----------

